# Seattle Lithium Battery Maker Claims 'Next-Generation' Energy Breakthrough



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

EnerG2 introduces nano-structured silicon and carbon into lithium battery cathodes that it claims nearly quadruples electric car range and improve life cycle by 5X.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't more vaporware, but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

So far, they have produced what was published, now and previously.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

If this does hold true, it should have far reaching implications for more than just EV's. For instance, it would at least triple the battery life of devices like phones, laptops, etc. while enabling the battery to easily last the life of the devise. Not to mention other implications like grid storage. 

I hope its true and it comes to market soon.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

There are so many research labs developing new battery technologies and so many billions of profits at stake, that it is really not going to take that long before we have long range EV battery pack.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Going from the lab to production seems to be rather difficult though. The big disappointment of Envia being the most recent example.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

The only downside is that Bob Lutz is on the board of directors.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

sunworksco said:


> The only downside is that Bob Lutz is on the board of directors.


Even he can't screw it up if it actually works.

I'd be curious to know if this company did this on their own or was a recipient of a large grant or loan from the gubmint...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe it was a combination of private and public funding. But before anyone gets excited, read what they are actually saying. 


> EnerG2’s silicon-containing materials will help electric vehicles travel anywhere from 200-300 miles on a single charge.


Like a Tesla already does?



> EnerG2’s silicon-carbon solution provides a *5X improvement in battery cycle life* while maintaining a dramatic improvement in energy density* compared to high capacity silicon anodes*.


Looks as if they are comparing to other silicon anode technology, not what is already available. Most silicon anodes have a poor cycle life because of swelling and cracking. Since they don't provide any actual numbers I'm willing to bet this is no where near the breakthrough they are claiming when compared to the best currently available cells on the market, the Panasonic NCA that Tesla uses.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob Lutz = GM ,they did such a good with the nickel metal batteries .

Saw that too, 5X better then 2 or 3 cycles , the heartbeat of a dead company . Doing it,s best to keep US on oil.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I believe it was a combination of private and public funding. But before anyone gets excited, read what they are actually saying.
> 
> Like a Tesla already does?


Taking it in context, it would replace a Leaf's battery pack with a (presumably) same weight pack but greater range.



> Looks as if they are comparing to other silicon anode technology, not what is already available. Most silicon anodes have a poor cycle life because of swelling and cracking. Since they don't provide any actual numbers I'm willing to bet this is no where near the breakthrough they are claiming when compared to the best currently available cells on the market, the Panasonic NCA that Tesla uses.


Won't argue that, but they did specifically say that the carbon/silicon combination was getting many times more cycles than their previous versions.

These articles all get frustrating because they refuse to give solid numbers in standard measurements so that the reader can compare to other similar articles.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Exactly, which is why I don't give them much credence if they don't provide real numbers. Previous cycle numbers for silicon were crap, so now they may have better crap, or maybe it's a real advance, but since they don't seem to want to provide any real data we have nothing to go by. If I had a new product that really performed better I'd say it clearly, unless I just wanted it to _seem_ better.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Did anyone manage to decipher exactly what it is they have ?
Is it a material ?, a new cell construction method ?, a new cell ?, an anode ?,.. ..some combination off all the above ?
Whatever it is, they cannot do much production without a contract to an end user ...so who might that most likely be..presumably in the US ?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's an improvement in silicon anode technology. That's about all we know.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Like the old fast food ad said: Show me the beef!


----------

